# What do I do when xorg --configure fails?



## Rokary (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi!  I am trying to install FreeBSD 9.0 on an old Dell OptiPlex GX150 (with Intel integrated graphics and a 19" Belinea LCD monitor) and I am having trouble getting Xorg-Minimal working.

Following along with install chapter of the handbook I did a `make install clean` of x11/xorg-minimal and created the file /boot/loader.conf with the line 
	
	



```
agp_load="YES"
```
  Then a *Xorg-configure*.  Looking at the resulting configuration file it looks pretty sane, adding the agp_load gets Xorg to identify the integrated chipset.  

However, [cmd=]Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro[/cmd] does not work correctly, I get a working mouse on a fuzzy grey background and when I exit I find the errors: 
	
	



```
[drm] drmOpen Failed
intel(0) DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
and
failed to unset mtrr: No such file or directory
```

If anyone has suggestions where I went wrong and how to recover, that would be great.

Also if anyone has any pointers on the easiest way to enable me to login remotely from my Mac and do this stuff (so I can copy and paste in/out of a terminal window), I would appreciate it.  It doesn't have to be secure for just getting things setup.

Thanks!


----------



## adamk (Feb 22, 2012)

Rokary said:
			
		

> However, "Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro" does not work correctly, I get a working mouse on a fuzzy grey background and when I exit I find the errors: "[drm] drmOpen Failed",  "intel(0) DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.", "failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument", and "failed to unset mtrr: No such file or directory".



What you see when you run Xorg is what you should see: a checkered grey background with the mouse.  Try installing a window manager, adding it to your ~/.xinitrc file, and using '*startx*'.

As for the errors, we'd really need to see the output of '*dmesg*' and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to figure out why direct rendering isn't getting enabled.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 22, 2012)

If I remember, difference between full and minimal Xorg install is some drivers, fonts, etc, which you need to install anyway. All in all about 2Mb. Maybe you missed something with that minimal install.


----------



## diegoshaman (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you post your xorg.conf and Xorg.log? Try fist only the X command and see what happens, and if you try load_vesa in boot?

Good Luck!


----------



## Rokary (Feb 22, 2012)

*Solved*



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> What you see when you run Xorg is what you should see: a checkered grey background with the mouse.  Try installing a window manager, adding it to your ~/.xinitrc file, and using 'startx'.



Well, that's embarrassing.  It really did not look "right" but obviously I didn't know what "right" was supposed to look like!

I installed Xfce and all is right with the world.

Thanks!


----------

